# Question - how many missed blocks or late forfeits does it take to get you fired?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Answer = 4.

Oops.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow why did you miss so many?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow why did you miss so many?


Hmmm..... several different reasons, which could all be categorized under the umbrella of not really giving a crap.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Hmmm..... several different reasons, which could all be categorized under the umbrella of not really giving a crap.


Did you ever think you were screwing another driver who does give a crap and could have used those blocks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Solo1 said:


> Did you ever think you were screwing another driver who does give a crap and could have used those blocks.


Nope


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Nope


Wow very inconsiderate


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow very inconsiderate


Yep


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Did you ever think you were screwing another driver who does give a crap and could have used those blocks.


On the other hand, it may have contributed to last minute price premiums, so some lucky driver got $21 or 24/hr instead of $18.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> On the other hand, it may have contributed to last minute price premiums, so some lucky driver got $21 or 24/hr instead of $18.


I was mostly replying to the ones where he just no showed ... Why participate if he never gave a crap ... It's just a little odd ... Sign up, accept blocks, then go kite flying instead.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

To bad you couldn't have given me your account b4 that happened. 

Ya I know, I'm selfish that way.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> To bad you couldn't have given me your account b4 that happened.
> 
> Ya I know, I'm selfish that way.


Yeah... I didn't know I was going to be fired though. Fired from Amazon; that's got to be a life wake up call. I've been fired from much better jobs than _that_.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

4 every week or lifetime ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Marco55 said:


> 4 every week or lifetime ?


4 total


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> 4 total


Not true watch this


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Marco55 said:


> Not true watch this


Ouch. Harsh!

So it looks like I got away with twice the missed blocks this guy did. I'm such a badass.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah missing blocks is probably the easiest way to get deactivated. Actually probably the only way to get deactivated. I personally had 4 packages not received emails in one week and I was fine.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Yeah missing blocks is probably the easiest way to get deactivated. Actually probably the only way to get deactivated. I personally had 4 packages not received emails in one week and I was fine.


I believe missing packages is warehouse specific while missing blocks it's corporate flex in Seattle that axes you.


----------

